# Plongeur Dial 6309-7040 Mod



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

Nice Plongeur dial

with mixed set of hands

Watch movement number: 6309

Watch serial number: 942763

Production date: Apr, 1979


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice looking watch that but I'm not sure about the hands & I think it would look better with a white on black day/date display (but that's just personal preference I suppose). The 6309 is a classic design & you can't really go far wrong with it - good effort









By the way I think that the dial fitted is known as an MOD (Ministry Of Defence) dial because it was based on the dial used on the CWC divers watches as used by the British army & special services (SAS etc)?

The Plongeur dial is different & based on the Omega design for the Ploprof (Plongeur Professionale) diver? As in this picture? Neither the picture (or watch







) are mine!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's another Plongeur dial fitted to a customised Seiko SKX171 200m diver - again neither the picture, or watch, are mine - it looks pretty good to me though. In fact I think that I like this dial better than the MOD one


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I believe the SM300 where first to used a dial like that.

This is my '68 Omega Seamaster 300, which is currently on vacation, a bit like me.


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

Wow you guys got it all down... some great pictures there...

I love the mod with the solid Bezel...

Yes I think your right about the dial, my mistake, but I do have 6309 Plongeur Dial I should give it a try

I thought about the hands, but with so many folks using them I thought maybe something different...

By the way I wish I had one of those red button omegas too


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

I just need to say it again...

that SKX171 is just great


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Would be interested in seeing the 6309 Pongeur dial - got any pics.

Send me a pm if you'd like


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Would be interested in seeing the 6309 Pongeur dial - got any pics.
> 
> Send me a pm if you'd like


----------

